# Ever had a 2 piece Rod that came apart to easy?



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

I bought a nice lamiglass rod on ebay this winter that seems to come apart way to easy. First time out with it, I had the top half slip off on normal casts and end up in the water. It looks fine, goes together as you would expect, may be a bit loose but not all that much .. it is longer than most of my casting rods at 8 1/2, but I've thrown longer rods with not problems. 

Ever had a 2 piece Rod that came apart to easy?
Hate to tape this thing or get crazy and mess it up, any ideas for how to fix???


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

First question would be, are you able to put together where it feels snug, like your other 2pc rods that don't fly apart? Asking that.....It isn't uncommon for a ferrule to get worn and no it shouldn't fly apart mid cast. I am assuming this thing has a little age on it. There are a couple of ways to fix it. I personally am hesitant to suggest too much without first seeing the ferrule. There are methods as simple as lightly greasing the ferrule and working it slowly, to actually cutting part of the rod. It is really a little difficult to suggest anything without seeing the problem first. If you mention where you are at, and post this same question in the Rod building section, I am sure there is someone relatively local that can take a look at it and help you out.

Robert


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*A little 5 minute epoxy will*

Fix that.. Like he said, got some age on it, or not a matched pair... JAM


----------



## snowy (Mar 7, 2008)

A couple of coats of graphite paint on the ferrule should do it.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Apply thin coats of polyurethane or rod finish to the male insert and lightly sand to fit.

If fit is really loose or tip "knocks" put a turn or two of electricians tape on the male 
insert


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

Iv had a couple of cheap freshwater rods to this. I just glued the things together. If its a more expensive or long rod you may want to choose a different solution


----------



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

Before you glue or epoxy, try rubbing a bit of beeswax on the male side of the ferrule. If you don't have beeswax, a candle might work. Or go to the hardware store and buy a wax toilet seal, good for a thousand lifetimes of loose ferrules.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Inlander said:


> Before you glue or epoxy, try rubbing a bit of beeswax on the male side of the ferrule. If you don't have beeswax, a candle might work. Or go to the hardware store and buy a wax toilet seal, good for a thousand lifetimes of loose ferrules.


This is the quickest fix and works great, but when the weather turns cold the wax tends to lock it in place and make it tough to break down.


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Thanks to all the suggestions!

This looks to be fairly new rod, so I don't think its problem from age or use.
It "seems" just a bit loose when I put it together, fits nice and to the touch stays put, but after 5 or 10 casts, comes off.
It is a longer rod, so I don't want to make it into a one piece, really must be able to break it down to transport.

I had thought of trying tape, would hope I could undo that without problems if doesn't work or just don't like.
Hadn't thought wax, that could work and sounds like it would be easy on the rod, think maybe I'll try that first.

Apprecaite the help, figured some on here would have some good ideas .. thanks!


----------



## Inlander (Apr 18, 2002)

sand flea said:


> This is the quickest fix and works great, but when the weather turns cold the wax tends to lock it in place and make it tough to break down.


Yeah. I could see how this might happen, but it's never happened to me. I've used this on steelhead rods in below-zero weather, too. But that was pure beeswax, though.


----------



## FishNC13 (Nov 21, 2010)

The tube of superglue in my tackle box was my quickest fix 


they were also a cheap shakespeare rods though. The crappie didnt seem to mind.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Inlander said:


> Yeah. I could see how this might happen, but it's never happened to me. I've used this on steelhead rods in below-zero weather, too. But that was pure beeswax, though.


Which is probably why you had no problems. I used a candle on mine, which is paraffin. Worked beautifully in the summer, left me cursing in the winter. Luckily it was a cheap rod and I didn't care that much.


----------



## thebigman (Jun 4, 2008)

You should be able to get a graphite spray which you can build up the male side of the spigot - http://www.gerrysfishing.com/rod-sprays/maver-joint-build-up-graphite-spray-234-504-3005.php

Failing that you can cut a few mm off the female side.


----------



## Moo_juu (Apr 4, 2011)

I have started only buying one piece rods. Not as easy to transport but save a lot of headaches aothrwise.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Before you start to build up the ferrules with coatings, tape or wax try this; when putting the two pieces together have their axises off from each other by 90 degrees, lightly slide the pieces together and twist the halves to line up everything in the last 1/4". This really locks down two piece rods and you'll wonder why this isn't common knowledge.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*Just re-read your post..*

It its a Lami-Glas they will replace it. Just contact them. JAM


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

plotalot said:


> Before you start to build up the ferrules with coatings, tape or wax try this; when putting the two pieces together have their axises off from each other by 90 degrees, lightly slide the pieces together and twist the halves to line up everything in the last 1/4". This really locks down two piece rods and you'll wonder why this isn't common knowledge.


Do this and use ferrule wax and you are golden............


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Call lamiglas, they will likely replace it under warrranty like Jam said


----------



## Meakle (Jun 5, 2006)

Never thought of calling lamiglass, it is a used rod but looks brand new.
Do think I'll try the 1/4 turn tip and maybe the ferrule wax, would be happy to keep this one if I could get to stay.
If it continues, I'll check out calling lamiglass and see what help they might offer.

Thanks a bunch for all the advice and tips!


----------

